# my new trap lol ...



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i just made it hope ya like it ..tellme what ya think ..and any idea to make it better..

thank you


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks good, how are they adapting to it?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Looks good, how are they adapting to it?


just got it today ..so lol


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

keep us posted...=)


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Blongboy:

What is the netting material? Where did you get it, and is it sturdy enough to be used as divider material inside the coop?

Thx!

Don


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

cbx1013 said:


> Blongboy:
> 
> What is the netting material? Where did you get it, and is it sturdy enough to be used as divider material inside the coop?
> 
> ...


i got from lows ..and yes it's strong.. divider would be perfect.. it's cheaper than chicken wire.

but they have 2 kind get the thinker one


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Blongboy- Thanks!

Here's a link to something similar, if not the same stuff.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_43226-16418-313650_4294934297_?productId=3160329&Ntt=netting&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Building%2BSupplies_4294934297__s?Ntk=i_products$Ntt=netting

What would you all think about this material for a divider between sections, or a divider between coop and aviary on a Redrose-type loft? I like it for the air-flow, and the price... Not sure if the birds will get hung up a lot on it...

Any thoughts or experiences?

BTW, nice work on the new trap, Blongboy. Let us know how it works!

Don


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

It should be fine as long as you keep it stretched tight without a lot of give in it. I like the materials with the small holes as when I first started I used chicken wire for dividers and actually had a few birds get their heads stuck in it, didn't think it was possible until I saw it happen.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

cbx1013 said:


> Blongboy- Thanks!
> 
> Here's a link to something similar, if not the same stuff.
> 
> ...



it should be fine ..let me know when you are done i want to see


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

That stuff would work fine for your divider. That's what I used for my ceiling. Also, my dad has the stuff outside for his chickens and hasn't had a hawk get'em yet. Seems to hold up extremely well to the UV rays. I was surprised.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Whats the cost


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Whats the cost


all i know know it's cheapper !


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

just want to point out that IM not a fan of plastic wire used for the outside of the loft because just about anything can chew its way thru it


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How stiff is it? When they try to get out and they will, will it hurt the wings?
Dave


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Whats the cost


The product I looked at online was $12.97 for a roll 36" x 50'. It was one of the pricier versions.

I'd have to actually go see what they had, and what it actually looks/feels like first.

Again, I'd just use it inside the loft, not for a security risk like vents or aviary.

Don


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> How stiff is it? When they try to get out and they will, will it hurt the wings?
> Dave


Not stiff at all. I forgot, I have it as the divider between my 2 sections that have a hallway between them. The pigeons can fly full force into it and they'll just bounce off.



LokotaLoft said:


> just want to point out that IM not a fan of plastic wire used for the outside of the loft because just about anything can chew its way thru it


I don't believe anyone was talking about using this as an outside divider, only an inexpensive divider within the loft. Plus it looks better.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this forum i started was about my trap LOL how did it get here lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You are using the same trap that they use in the redrose loft design but you put the wire in front the wire is not necessary in that trap. I think the wire would make it harder to find there way in.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You are using the same trap that they use in the redrose loft design but you put the wire in front the wire is not necessary in that trap. I think the wire would make it harder to find there way in.


thank you i'll change it


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Blongboy:

Do you still like this mesh? Do the birds get hung up on it at all?

I was thinking about using it between the loft and the aviary, where people usually put either the wire or screen. Would it work well in that type of application?

Thanks for your thoughts...

Don


----------

